# 663 Bulb Replacement



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Guys,
I have an aluminum 663 observation car which needs a bulb replacement. There are 2 screws holding the car to the chassis. Before I get in over my head, do I need to do anything else to separate the car from the chassis besides removing these screws? I vaguely recall reading somewhere that it is really difficult to get inside these passenger cars to replace bulbs and/or window silhouettes. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.
Mark


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have not yet removed the body from the chassis, but I do know it is a tight fit. To do so, it may be easier to slightly, and I mean slightly, spread the aluminum body and slide the chassis out one end. But I stress again, I have yet to perform this on any aluminum cars.

Best to wait until flyernut chimes in here. Has has been cornering the market of all aluminum passenger cars and has plenty of experience doing this. He should be able to give you specific instructions.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I have not yet removed the body from the chassis, but I do know it is a tight fit. To do so, it may be easier to slightly, and I mean slightly, spread the aluminum body and slide the chassis out one end. But I stress again, I have yet to perform this on any aluminum cars.
> 
> Best to wait until flyernut chimes in here. Has has been cornering the market of all aluminum passenger cars and has plenty of experience doing this. He should be able to give you specific instructions.


HAHAHAHAHA!!! That's my insane Gene Wilder laugh!!! You do not have to remove the body from the chassis to replace the bulb. Underneath the car, in the chassis, is a small round thing in the middle of the chassis. Just unscrew it about 90 degrees and the socket assembly will come right out. I use 14 volt bulbs in all my stuff; they will last longer.. As for removing the chassis from the body, yes , it is a tight fit, but can be done.. The hardest part is working the trucks past the skirts. DO NOT USE ANY TYPE OF TOOL TO SPREAD APART THE BODY. Just use slight pressure with your fingers and work the truck into the body. You'll have to work both trucks at the same time, but it can be down without too much difficulty.


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

Portlines has a spreader tool for aluminum body passenger cars and diecast trucks. It's a quality tool well worth the $12.50.
Rich

http://www.portlines.com/tools.htm


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Actually, I bought that tool for the same purpose, just haven't used it yet.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Flyernut,
Thanks for the tip. It seems a lot easier than removing the car from the chassis. (I hope the "laugh" wasn't because of my inexperience or stupidity!!!)
Mark


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

markjs said:


> Flyernut,
> Thanks for the tip. It seems a lot easier than removing the car from the chassis. (I hope the "laugh" wasn't because of my inexperience or stupidity!!!)
> Mark


Hey buddy, I'll never laugh at someones inexperience.You should have seen me when I started this hobby, a total idiot, and even now, sometimes I wonder!! I was laughing flyer's comment about me cornering the market on these cars.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Flyernut,
I replaced the bulb. Unbelievably easy. Thanks!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

markjs said:


> Flyernut,
> I replaced the bulb. Unbelievably easy. Thanks!


You're welcome my friend. I think all flyer cars that are lit use the same style twist socket.


----------

